

Tell HN: AWeber uses deceptive pricing - vaksel

Just wanted to let everyone know that AWeber(email newsletters) counts your unsubscribes towards your total for billing purposes(Mailchimp apparently doesn't)...and not just the "subscribers" like they say on their pricing page.<p>And there is apparently no automated way to delete them...you have to delete them one at a time. Which I'm sure is intentional in order to make it harder to erase the unsubscribes.<p>True, it doesn't really make a lot of difference, I only ended up paying $50 instead of the $30 I expected this month(would have hit the $50 anyways next month), so it's peanuts...but I felt like letting people know since their pricing page is intentionally deceptive...and those of you with bigger email lists are probably overpaying by a large margin(especially if you are in the 10K range where it goes from $69/mo to $149/mo).
======
amarcus
I haven't used them before but my assumption would be that they charge you
based on the number of emails sent rather the size of your contact list.

~~~
vaksel
quite the contrary, pretty much all of the email newsletter companies charge
based on the number of subscribers.

a few do have the pay as you go plans that are based on # of emails sent...but
they are all secondary products for them

~~~
amarcus
seems pretty stupid. I can understand charging on a per email basis...but
storing lists of contacts won't cost them anything.

